# Frowned upon!!



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

So getting bored of people that slate me for being into real coffee and get annoyed when I turn down s**tty instant etc.

Ok so I get excited about extraction get over it!!

I'm not missing out on this delicious cup of paradise


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's tiring..

Although I get more stick for the upgraditis from the missus!

"You've got issues!" etc. Lol


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I try and hide my feelings for it whenever I'm mixing with the general public however if someone shows even the slightest interest then they get it both barrels


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I don't get so much slated - quite a few folks I associate with, both work and friends, are getting that bit more discerning - but there's only a very small number among us who start off with buying beans.

'You spent HOW MUCH on a coffee machine??' :-D


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha brilliant relate to all these posts lol


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

The thing I get when making coffee for friends who aren't fellow coffee geeks is 'wow this as good as Starbucks/Costa' as they think you'll be flattered by that...


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Pfffft hopefully followed by..... 'GET OUT'


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I get called a hipster as i go to independent's and not the chains.... personally i think they are the hipsters with their 5 litre ginger cream moccha poccah frappa pappa chino monstrosity


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Ha yeah hipster .. Same people said I was one cos I grew a beard... Bore off... thing is why buy something from some one who doesn't care about the product and taste like crap!! When just around the corner and down the ally there's a wee place that gives a s**t about what they do... So they can keep there flappy crappy sappy do da's to themselves haha


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah but it takes more than a lightly roasted bean to make a hipster. You have to have the beard, tight jeans, ear tunnel, PizzaEast discount keyring, preferably a vintage cafe racer motorbike (or at least a fixed wheel bicycle with unfeasibly short handlebars) as well as a healthy interest in proper coffee. My bicycle has 19 too many gears, my motorbike is too new and my beard stops at being a fairly noticeable pair of sideburns so I guess I don't count. Although I do have a PizzaEast loyalty keyring so maybe I'd better be careful!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I refuse to get served by someone who doesn't have a beard because surely a Barista's trademark is his well groomed beard.









Hence why I don't go into most coffee shops


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Damn does having a '78 Honda Cx500 make me a hipster oh and Iv a flesh tunnel.... can't wear tight jeans though got bow legs hahaha


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Just google it and you need a satchel..I'm safe rucksack for me


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Madtwinhead said:


> Damn does having a '78 Honda Cx500 make me a hipster oh and Iv a flesh tunnel.... can't wear tight jeans though got bow legs hahaha


Actually in this month's RiDE mag (Jan 2015) on page 108 Matt Hull has a whole column in praise of hipsters and specifically mentions the CX500 as being the motorised hipster steed of choice! So it would appear that you do indeed fulfil several of the key hipster criteria. If you're going to use jeans as your "get out of Shoreditch" card you're going to need some 19" bell-bottom flares buddy! In fact I think you should start growing that beard now.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I got slated for making V60's at work, having to explain why I was doing what I was doing.

then getting the "What's wrong with instant?".

So that stopped and I brought the Aeropress in and the associated phallic inflator jokes got bandied about.

Its all settled down now but whenever people unbeknownst of specialty coffee ask me about it, I have a stock conversation that I ensure doesn't go beyond 30 seconds so I don't numb their minds which used to be the case...

BEAT THEM DOWN WITH INFO THEN THEY MIGHT TRY IT


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Without exception, every single person at work who has seen me making aeropress had started with "is that a bong?!"


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Nooooooooo anything but flares


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

mcharrogate said:


> Without exception, every single person at work who has seen me making aeropress had started with "is that a bong?!"


Haha blaze it up...homie


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

majnu said:


> I refuse to get served by someone who doesn't have a beard


My daughter doesn't have a beard. And she doesn't make a bad flat white


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Well she survives the hipster test then


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Being into coffee excellence is on a par with being vegetarian - I am, IMO. Common reaction from some when they hear I'm vegetarian is a bit of a pause then, 'I could never give up eating meat' - which is weird as I don't care if people eat meat and then, predictably, leads to a meat v being vegetarian which bores the socks off me. Declining rancid coffee offerings seems to be on a par. Wonder if it's something to do with being in a minority??


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Are there girl hipsters? I've only ever been able to spot the male ones. Obviously they couldn't have beards, and lots of girls have unfeasibly tight Jeans (good!) so that can't be part of the female hipster test. Are they the ones that look kind of 1950s? I actually find that 50s girl look kind of hot. ..


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not a veggie (hopefully not offended by abbreviation) but love veggie food!!!

The thing is when you ask them why they eat/drink what they do the answer is normally a shoulder shrug!!

Pffftt at least we're into what we do and not just because it's there and for the sake of it!!

can't beat a good falafel and a coffee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Madtwinhead said:


> I'm not a veggie (hopefully not offended by abbreviation) but love veggie food!!!
> 
> The thing is when you ask them why they eat/drink what they do the answer is normally a shoulder shrug!!
> 
> ...


If you've got 20 mins to spare on my really boring story of why I'm a veggie I'll happily tell you. Normally when I tell the story I see people nodding off. Having to explain it to everyone that asks is a real bore (I've had to do it for the last 20 years) so it's easier to shoulder shug


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

hotmetal said:


> Are there girl hipsters?


I'll ask her when she comes home. Currently flying home from jockland barista championships


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Agreed chaps. I'm not a vegetarian either but I do like a nice falafel, or the veggie curry that comes with a biryani. For me the parallel with real coffee vs instant and TSK's experience is like burgers. A prime steak burger like the ones my mum taught me to make, or even like you'd get in a decent burger restaurant such as GBK, is like what we'd call coffee. MuckDonalds is the solid equivalent of instant coffee. If I say I don't eat maccy dees or enjoy drinking instant coffee it often produces a hostile reaction even though I'm simply stating my preference for something of higher quality. Upsets the herd. But that's nothing compared to the flame I got on one of the cycling forums when I said I didn't have a telly. Despite not having said or even intimated that there was anything bad about having one or watching it, I just said I didn't have time what with work etc, and had a decent hifi and some records for my relaxation, you might have thought I'd just insulted everybody's grandparents for the reaction I got. I think it's the human instinct to force social norms on people. I don't consider myself better, which is what snobbery is all about. I just do my thing and everybody else can do theirs. But heaven help us when they discover that we're different. 2k on espresso kit/hifi/bicycle? What! Can you really tell the difference? You could get a massive Plasma smart telly and a Sky subscription for that...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hotmetal doesn't have a telly! Round up the lynch mob... Let's get the wierdo off the forum - we can't mix with his type!


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Daren said:


> If you've got 20 mins to spare on my really boring story of why I'm a veggie I'll happily tell you. Normally when I tell the story I see people nodding off. Having to explain it to everyone that asks is a real bore (I've had to do it for the last 20 years) so it's easier to shoulder shug


Lol miss translation I think Daren.. I meant when you ask the people that are 'questioning' why your into coffee or why your a veggie they give a shoulder shrug haha

Not when you ask a vegetarian they respond with a shrug their shoulders

I've 20 mins spare


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> I'll ask her when she comes home. Currently flying home from jockland barista championships


I heard she already won a prize for her coffee making powers!  Has she said how it went?

So do you think your daughter is a hipster or just that as a serious coffee person she'd be well placed to confirm or deny the existence of female ones?


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha hot meal crying with laughter totally agree mate


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Madtwinhead said:


> Lol miss translation I think Daren.. I meant when you ask the people that are 'questioning' why your into coffee or why your a veggie they give a shoulder shrug haha
> 
> Not when you ask a vegetarian they respond with a shrug their shoulders
> 
> I've 20 mins spare


D'oh - I've not had enough coffee yet to comprehend.

I'm off to the grinder.....


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha Ruuuuunnnn!!!


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll race you....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

We've got a power cut so I've got to go out without having had any coffee. Or be late. ..


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

everyone in my office knows I'm into 'proper' coffee as they put it. The conversation regularly comes up where an outsider will chirp up and announce "I'm into real coffee too....." I wait with baited breath for them to announce which machine/grinder combo they use.

Then my bubble is promptly burst when they start describing their Nespresso machine set up. Try to explain that a Mignon grinder is pretty basic at nearly £300 and they automatically correct you and mentioned that you can get a Krups blade grinder for £25 from Amazon...

then you get the people that say they've tried espresso machines.....but theirs didn't work. The coffee clogged the machine or the water just pissed out everywhere. The machine was clearly faulty and the Dolce Gusto is their saviour


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

hotmetal said:


> I heard she already won a prize for her coffee making powers!  Has she said how it went?
> 
> So do you think your daughter is a hipster or just that as a serious coffee person she'd be well placed to confirm or deny the existence of female ones?


Has she said how what went? and yeah she is a female hipster for sure


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Has she said how what went? and yeah she is a female hipster for sure


Oh I assumed she was competing in the barista championship?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

She was up there supporting Jack from Ozone coffee roasters but maybe next year who knows


----------

